# T top Special Forum Price



## Breeze Fabricators

Have you been wanting to put that top on your boat? Well nows the time!
















This is a 5X6 or 5X7 custom made for your boat.



$1450

This is for a limited time and only for Forum members. Be sure and tell me when you call for an appointment. Call Tim @ 554 6172

:thumbsup:


----------



## iq

Great Price, I will do a 3 sided enclosure with front U-Zip for $650 other styles slighty more.
ask for Pat

Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## Mr. Bostin

iq said:


> Great Price, I will do a 3 sided enclosure with front U-Zip for $650 other styles slighty more.
> ask for Pat
> 
> Island Quest Canvas
> 850-723-2144
> www.islandquestcanvas.com


 hnkhjkhj


----------



## Aqua Uno

What kind of price for a hard top on a dual console(posible bolt on crows nest)? I know you would probably have to see boat but just estimate. Thanks


----------



## Boatjob1

PM sent..............


----------

